# not a good day - falls on boxes



## firstx1017 (Jan 10, 2011)

Well, sure enough - after thinking I was "invincible" at 54 I went by the boxes today and found one that seemed tame enough for me. Went over it the first time no problem - was so happy but we didn't have the camera on - figures! Usually the first run we just scope out the boxes and then the 2nd runs we will start the camera - but I went rogue and decided to go over it and made it!!! So, next time down we had the camera on and I fell on it and hurt my right knee.  Not wanting that box to get the best of me I tried it again - and sure enough - totally biffed the entry - way to the left, totally fell and hit my right knee again - and it REALLY HURT! :angry1: I wanted to look at it but it hurt so bad I decided to wait until we got back to the condo to look at it. Now being pissed that I went over the box the first time no problem - I tried one more time - and finally made it! :jumping1: As others have said - falling while going slow is no fun....... I got home and looked at my knee and I have another knee next to the one I already have. I fell rollerskating last year and had a bruise like this on my left knee which took almost 10 months to go away. Tomorrow I am wearing knee pads! :facepalm1:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Bend your knees and stay flat based you're going all stiff legged and trying to rudder across it.


----------



## quebecrider (Dec 10, 2014)

yeah falling at high speed is less dangerous especially on short boxes like this. speed will carry you through the feature, keep your board flat. For someone who's 54, you're killing it:eyetwitch2:


----------



## kev711 (Feb 7, 2013)

good stuff! they'll get easier. remember that speed is your friend...less time you spend on the feature/less time for you to make a mistake and fall...lol

bend your knees and freeze!..stop carving before you get on the take off ramp...that can through your line off. to keep your speed in check just plow till you're a comfortable distance from the feature and just go straight and ride flat as if you're about to go over a sheet of ice and like i said "freeze"..don't move/twist..don't look down and just look at the end of the feature.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I was all set to try my luck again today but decided early on the conditions were just too hard packed.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

all great advice above. Being in the older crowd myself I'll share my newbie thoughts, several of which have been mentioned. 
I always take an intial run through to see the conditions of the park. Sorry I never hit them on the first run. My ritual to get into the mind set, helps me. 

Speed, Try taking a line directly next to the feature and not hit the feature. Pic a landmark, tree, rock, snow gun and from that point on you go straight. No speed checks, no ruddering, straight on. This will really help you dial in your speed as this will be the same when you hit the feature.

Upper body: watch the vid in slow-mo. Your upper body never stops moving. Prior to the feature, getting on the feature, sliding off the feature....Yes your learning but moving your upper body especially your arms really throws your upright balance off (hope I phrased that correctly) I think this is what happened here. Your lower body was flat and straight and you put your arms out and forward forcing your hips backwards and hence getting on your edge and sliding out.
The 2nd pass you were on your edge from the start and both knees hit the box. That did look like it hurt, box is harder than hard packed snow.

Huge Tip I got, I'm sure it was mentioned. Don't try to save it!! Meaning if your riding off to one side or the other, just go with it. If you come off right away, 1/2 way or at the very end. Go with it, just come off. This was great advice given to me and I"m sure someone mentioned it earlier. I felt the need as a gummer to stress this point. 

I know we're older and forgive me but I thought you had knee issues there is no shame in body armor for all parts of our body. I bring all my armor and depending what/where I ride is what I put on. I can always scoot over to my car to grab or remove gear if my riding that day changes. Plus falls happen very fast on features, I try to tuck and roll with the falls. This way my momentum is down the hill and with my direction of travel, not slamming straight to the ground. THIS does not always happen though, I know that from experience and still healing from a crash several weeks back.

I can also attest to the video part, you nail a feature or trick a bunch of times. You get the camera out and it's nothing but crashes & fails....been there
Stay at it ! Love seeing other ppl my age new to the sport giving all aspects of the terrain and snowboarding a try. I try to be good at a little of everything I know I won't be great at just one aspect and that gets boring so riding it all keeps me excited. Can't wait for more vid's

Any more vid's of hubby riding features? 
Gummer's Rock the park 1:


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

unfortunately what all of these dickholes have conveniently left out: 

_if you want to ride park and progress you WILL get injured_. just a matter of time and how bad. you will break bones, tear ligaments, get concussions - everyone gets hurt. snowboarding is an injury-prone sport.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

You _weren't_ weating kneepads??? :eyetwitch2: 

I _never_ hit features without knee/shin pads, tailbone protection, and spine protection. Not only is it not worth the injury, but having the padding helps your confidence which allows you to hit the features with a little more authority. Which actually helps.

And as BA mentioned, don't be so straight-legged. With knees bent, not only do you not fall as far if you go down, but you have more ability to adjust and recover.


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

Donutz said:


> I _never_ hit features without knee/shin pads, *tailbone protection*, and spine protection.


What brand are you using. I tried Burton impact shorts and found them very uncomfortable and restricting my riding.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Extazy said:


> What brand are you using. I tried Burton impact shorts and found them very uncomfortable and restricting my riding.


AzzPadz are great


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Extazy said:


> What brand are you using. I tried Burton impact shorts and found them very uncomfortable and restricting my riding.


Heh. Mine are actually Burton. But they were all I could find at the time.


----------



## kev711 (Feb 7, 2013)

slyder has some great advice! one thing he said that is a GREAT tip that people overlook and isn't often said is never fight to stay on the feature. if you're not in line to go down the entire feature and you find yourself sliding off the side, just go with it and slide off. NEVER fight to stay on.

I never ride without my pads even if i'm just going to have a day of cruising. I use actual skateboarding halfpipe knee pads with a hard shell and Level gloves with built in wrist pads. The butt pads i use are the R.E.D. crash pads. I use the original style that are tight and not the ones that look like board shorts. I don't like the newer board short style because the pads tend to move out of place.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

firstx1017 said:


> Well, sure enough - after thinking I was "invincible" at 54


See, that is were you are so wrong:crazy2 only the youngsters think like that lol! but at least you are not hurt to bad. Knee pads, buttpads, and wrist guards are your friend. I did the same thing like your second crash on my first time going over the box. Keep it up though but with more speed.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

You are going too slow and try to aim too late.


----------



## firstx1017 (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey Slyder - yes, I AM the one with the knee problems. Bending the knees is not an option for me. Snowolf was helping me with ways to board with my knee problems. Riding these boxes was not on my bucket list and why I wasn't wearing any gear. I just had a wild hair on New Years to try it because they were buried so much in the snow and not high up off the ground. However, after these 2 falls I did wear knee pads today, however, the park grew made the features too scary for me today so I didn't even try. But I love all your advice and I agree I was not lined up as well this weekend as I was on the 1/1/15 video I posted. I will keep trying when I see some that don't scare the crap out of me! I will post a video of MY "gummer" trying these - he is having a blast I must say!




slyder said:


> all great advice above. Being in the older crowd myself I'll share my newbie thoughts, several of which have been mentioned.
> I always take an intial run through to see the conditions of the park. Sorry I never hit them on the first run. My ritual to get into the mind set, helps me.
> 
> Speed, Try taking a line directly next to the feature and not hit the feature. Pic a landmark, tree, rock, snow gun and from that point on you go straight. No speed checks, no ruddering, straight on. This will really help you dial in your speed as this will be the same when you hit the feature.
> ...


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Now that we have some soft snow to crash on I decided to make an attempt again. 5 in a row successes on both a low 6" and high probably 12-15" box. It was great, I was pumped.

Then at the top I started talking with one of the instructors that my son has had in the past and really likes. He gets me all pumped and suggests I should try it with a tail press next.

I said OK! Well, not sure what happened, but halfway down I find myself going backward and land flat on my back in the middle of the box. Luckily I managed to brace so I didn't lose my breath and just kinda rolled off the side and continue on with my tail between my legs. I'm sure the people on the lift that is right next to it cringed when they saw, but surprisingly I was fine.

It was getting late, I was getting tired and I just brain farted. I was determined not to leave on that note though so took one more trip up and just based over it again successfully.

Still though, it was something new!


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Nice glad to hear the main part went well. 

When I tail press I sometimes rotate my upper body, this could have happened to you on the box and without any resistance your were actually spinning on the box, probably caught a heel edge and slammed. 

Been there, hope all is fine and glad you hit it once more to prove it was a fluke. End on a high note. 

Nice progress !!!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Glad to hear nothing more than your pride got hurt! (…always seems to happen when there's an audience, eh?) :shrug: :laugh:


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

slyder said:


> Nice glad to hear the main part went well.
> 
> When I tail press I sometimes rotate my upper body, this could have happened to you on the box and without any resistance your were actually spinning on the box, probably caught a heel edge and slammed.
> 
> ...


Yah, think that is what happened. I've come to the conclusion that I am totally lacking in the skill department of keeping aligned when doing presses, ollies, etc. It all seems way too mechanical with too much thinking involved.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

f00bar said:


> Yah, think that is what happened. I've come to the conclusion that I am totally lacking in the skill department of keeping aligned when doing presses, ollies, etc. It all seems way too mechanical with too much thinking involved.


I as well, my board isn't super soft so I really have to lean and pull which in turn I tend to bend at my waist putting my balance point over the toe edge. 
It will come. 

You keep taking good progressions and keep us all posted. Hoping to hit the park myself tomorrow. Hopefully good things to report same as you.


----------

